
Nomi Prins: The Left/Progressive Case Against the Fed - slicktux
https://mises.org/library/nomi-prins-leftprogressive-case-against-fed
======
slicktux
I figured I'd post this because it is nice to see individuals from all sides
of the political spectrum 'gather' together and speak about political issues
of substance. . .at the end of they day, though, we may all agree upon
problems, but it is how we approach them for which we differ.

